# Finished a CCS (counted cross stitch) Yeah!



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I started this lovely project in August of 2016. Finished maybe 6 colors. Then when we decided we were definitely selling the house and moving, this was put on the back burner. Knitting is much easier to pick up and put down when packing/unpacking, etc. Didn't get started back on it until November of 2017, and finished it this afternoon! Yippee!

It has 77 colors, most are a shade of blue. Believe me, there are many shades of blue to pick from!

The pattern is called _Flight of the Owls, RK-02._ The company I ordered it from is _Mystic Stitch_. They have many lovely patterns, from extremely simple to very complex. And good prices usually. If you cross stitch, check them out.

I have no idea who will receive this one. Not as pretty as I was expecting. Don't get me wrong, it is pretty, just not what I was expecting.

Thanks for looking and have a lovely day/weekend. :sm02:

JanetLee


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow wow wow! I do CCS and understand the work and skill involved!! Stunning


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Whoa! That is quite the CCS. Wonderful job.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS!! That is the most beautiful piece of CCS that I have EVER seen. Your work is magnificent...I do hope you are keeping this for yourself.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow, Janet Lee. Simply beautiful!!!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

What stamina you have! 

How many hours a day did you work on it?


----------



## debbiespoms (Jan 16, 2018)

Wow, that is so beautiful! I love your work and you're very talented too!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

:sm06: :sm06: :sm06: Amazing! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

JanetLee, absolutely stunning! It is gorgeous. You did a fantastic job!!!!! Very beautiful.


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

What beautiful work you did. Fabulous! Thanks for sharing. Lucky is the person who will receive it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Katie in Maine said:


> Wow wow wow! I do CCS and understand the work and skill involved!! Stunning


Thank you! It is good to have others understand what all is involved in CCS.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Munchn said:


> Whoa! That is quite the CCS. Wonderful job.


Thank you! :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!! That is the most beautiful piece of CCS that I have EVER seen. Your work is magnificent...I do hope you are keeping this for yourself.


Thank you so much! Not sure if I will keep it or not. Depends on what the in-laws say when they see a picture of it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

44gram said:


> Wow, Janet Lee. Simply beautiful!!!


Thank you! Are you receiving all this lovely rain?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> What stamina you have!
> 
> How many hours a day did you work on it?


Thank you! At the most, maybe 6 hours a day when I work on it, but usually just a couple hours at a time. I don't stitch every day. Have to save some time for knitting! :sm11:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

debbiespoms said:


> Wow, that is so beautiful! I love your work and you're very talented too!


Thanks! But on this one I just followed the pattern!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TammyK said:


> :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: Amazing! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you! :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> JanetLee, absolutely stunning! It is gorgeous. You did a fantastic job!!!!! Very beautiful.


Thank you, Mary! Was very happy to see the last of the blue for a while! I think this is my third "blue" project.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you! At the most, maybe 6 hours a day when I work on it, but usually just a couple hours at a time. I don't stitch every day. Have to save some time for knitting! :sm11:


I am so impressed! I do ccs, and it gets tiring, the intensity on something like you did. But 6 hours! More power to you!!!!?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fran42 said:


> What beautiful work you did. Fabulous! Thanks for sharing. Lucky is the person who will receive it.


Thank you for your kind comments.

The surface will smooth out now that I have washed it and it is being blocked. Yes, I block my cross stitch also!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you! Are you receiving all this lovely rain?


Yes I am. Not too hard today, though, but I understand we are in for a downpour. But, then, that's why our state is so beautiful and GREEN!!!!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

sorry, double post.


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

Amazing work.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Stupendous!!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow! That is outstanding JanetLee! You are talented, and this is one of the nicest I have seen!
:sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

That is beautiful and what a lot of work. I can't imigine doing it six hours a day, certainly not anymore. I used to love to Cross Stitch but to stressful on my eyes now.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

44gram said:


> Yes I am. Not too hard today, though, but I understand we are in for a downpour. But, then, that's why our state is so beautiful and GREEN!!!!


Yes it is! And it is raining now! Need to get fitted with gills soon I think. :sm08:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Margaretishbel said:


> Amazing work.


Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Stupendous!!!


Thank you, Arlene! Now I can start the set-up for the Easter Eggs. :sm11:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

edithann said:


> Wow! That is outstanding JanetLee! You are talented, and this is one of the nicest I have seen!
> :sm24:


Why, thank you kind lady!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!


Many thanks, Vickie. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Mitzi said:


> That is beautiful and what a lot of work. I can't imigine doing it six hours a day, certainly not anymore. I used to love to Cross Stitch but to stressful on my eyes now.


Thank you!

Oh my yes, it is a lot of work! I very seldom do 6 hours a day anymore. Unless I am on the final color and it is a major fill in like the background blue was on this one. The better part of 10 skeins!

Hope all is well in California.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> I am so impressed! I do ccs, and it gets tiring, the intensity on something like you did. But 6 hours! More power to you!!!!?


Thank you so much. Not 6 hours every day though! That would be too much. :sm06:


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

WOW! Beautiful


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes it is! And it is raining now! Need to get fitted with gills soon I think. :sm08:


Hahaha. I like your attitude!


----------



## LewzOurselves (Oct 19, 2017)

Wow that is striking!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Your piece is magnificent!!!
Having done one piece in cross stitch a year ago, I understand how complex it is!!
Will check out the website because I love doing cross stitch but have lately been doing more knitting!!
Thanks for sharing your work!


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

It’s gorgeous


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful work ????


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW! That is gorgeous!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

It's gorgeous!! Thanks for information I want to get back into it!! What's the name of the site again I can't find it here again?? Please Thanks in Advance..


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice work!! I get it. The amount of work is incredible. I have a number of pieces my daughter has made. Lucky me. I posted them in the Other Crafts section under the title "Even if you don't do cross stitch you will appreciate these!!"


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Janet Lee that is absolutely stunning! You have done a magnificent job! I am amazed that you ever finished it at all as it is so time consuming! Keep it please, it is so beautiful!


----------



## Rob's Sally (Jun 25, 2013)

Beautiful. That's a lot of hours of work.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow! Fantastic!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

All I can say is "Wow."


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Very beautiful work.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

THAT is so beautiful.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

That is remarkable - I’ve never seen anything like it before!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

WOW! This is absolutely stunning! What a great job you did!

Hazel


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

It has me in awe. A very impressive work!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

It is beautiful!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Truly awesome!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dashiell (Aug 21, 2011)

wow! wow! beautiful


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

OMG! I can't even imagine trying to attempt something like that. It looks impossible to me; what patience and skill you must have.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Stunning.. makes me wish my eyesight wuld allow me to do CCS still. Meanwhile I will just enjoy your beautiful worl. xo ws


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jpacquin said:


> WOW! Beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

44gram said:


> Hahaha. I like your attitude!


Glub, glub!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

LewzOurselves said:


> Wow that is striking!


Thank you. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gail DSouza said:


> Your piece is magnificent!!!
> Having done one piece in cross stitch a year ago, I understand how complex it is!!
> Will check out the website because I love doing cross stitch but have lately been doing more knitting!!
> Thanks for sharing your work!


Thanks, Gail. I have a couple of web sites I go do when I am looking for something "different" and for family. When I bought this pattern DH had picked out a three piece tapestry for one of his sisters. At that time it was buy three, get three free. So, this was one of the free ones! :sm08:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

clavettek said:


> It's gorgeous


Thank you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Mad loch said:


> Beautiful work ????


Thanks a bunch. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

louisezervas said:


> WOW! That is gorgeous!


Thanks! Someone in the extended family will like it more than I do.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

BlueBerry36 said:


> It's gorgeous!! Thanks for information I want to get back into it!! What's the name of the site again I can't find it here again?? Please Thanks in Advance..


Thanks! Mystic Stitch is the name of the publisher/web site. Also try www.cs-collectibles.com, lots of great stuff there also.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

cr8images said:


> Nice work!! I get it. The amount of work is incredible. I have a number of pieces my daughter has made. Lucky me. I posted them in the Other Crafts section under the title "Even if you don't do cross stitch you will appreciate these!!"


Then I have probably seen them! If it has cross stitch in the title I am going to open it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

ChristineM said:


> Janet Lee that is absolutely stunning! You have done a magnificent job! I am amazed that you ever finished it at all as it is so time consuming! Keep it please, it is so beautiful!


Thank you, Christine. Yes, it is, but I already have so much stuff hanging on the walls. Running out of room!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Rob's Sally said:


> Beautiful. That's a lot of hours of work.


Thank you and yes there is! But the results are well worth it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

betty boivin said:


> Wow! Fantastic!


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

ptspraker said:


> All I can say is "Wow."


Seems a lot agree with you! DH likes it also. :sm01:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> Very beautiful work.


Thanks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Diane1945 said:


> THAT is so beautiful.


Thank you, Diane.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Moira Palmer said:


> That is remarkable - I've never seen anything like it before!


Yes it is! Caught my eye and that was it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> WOW! This is absolutely stunning! What a great job you did!
> 
> Hazel


Thank you, Hazel. :sm01:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> Stunning!


Thank you, Patty. How is the snow up there?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nilda muniz said:


> It has me in awe. A very impressive work!


Thank you. One of these days maybe I will stop buying these sort of patterns. Nope, probably not! :sm12:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

socksaholic said:


> WOW!


Thanks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Rescue Mom said:


> Truly awesome!


Thank you. Have to admire the artist who originally painted the picture.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

ChristmasTree said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks! :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

pfoley said:


> OMG! I can't even imagine trying to attempt something like that. It looks impossible to me; what patience and skill you must have.


Thanks a bunch.

Well, if you have ever cross stitched, it is the same thing. Just pick a color and start. I look at some of the designs I have and wonder how I ever completed them. Stubborn I think!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tat'sgran said:


> Stunning.. makes me wish my eyesight wuld allow me to do CCS still. Meanwhile I will just enjoy your beautiful worl. xo ws


Thanks! I keep hoping my eyesight stays usable! Time will tell.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind and generous words! Obviously this is something I enjoy along with knitting. So happy there are folks on here who do also.


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

Just beautiful! I love CCS but my eyes won’t cooperate anymore. Hope you continue to post phots of your lovely work...., then I can enjoying vicariously.????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oooh that is outstanding. A cross stitcher myself I do know what is involved to create these masterpieces.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

WOW, that's amazing, well done finishing it.


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Amazing!!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very cool!!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful job, it is lovely.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Mystic stitch has some fabulous designs. I have done the Bad Faerie from them. She took ages at 100 thousand tiny stitches. 
Oh by the way, blue is my favourite colour!


----------



## bobcatluver (Apr 18, 2011)

It is beautiful. Question. Do you stitch one color completely or do sections of all the colors?


----------



## shelleymaree (Apr 22, 2015)

That is just beautiful. I admire all your cross stitch and remember you once mentioned that you do all of one colour first, my cross stitch efforts have been working in from the middle out. Have been looking at patterns as have not done any for a few years and will attempt your way, you have inspired me to order that pattern!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

You do such beautiful cross stitching.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

barbaralbb2119 said:


> Just beautiful! I love CCS but my eyes won't cooperate anymore. Hope you continue to post phots of your lovely work...., then I can enjoying vicariously.????


Thank you! My eyes do get a bit unhappy at times, then I pull out the knitting!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oooh that is outstanding. A cross stitcher myself I do know what is involved to create these masterpieces.


Thank you! Have you posted any of your work yet?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

auntycarol said:


> WOW, that's amazing, well done finishing it.


Thank you, happy it is finished!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

medtrans56 said:


> Amazing!!!


Thank you kind person. :sm01:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

riversong200 said:


> Very cool!!!


Thanks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Damama said:


> Beautiful job, it is lovely.


Thank you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Mystic stitch has some fabulous designs. I have done the Bad Faerie from them. She took ages at 100 thousand tiny stitches.
> Oh by the way, blue is my favourite colour!


Yes they do! My biggest project to date was over 450 x 600. Took me 11 months to complete.

I must like blue also. I have done several blue projects!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

bobcatluver said:


> It is beautiful. Question. Do you stitch one color completely or do sections of all the colors?


I am lazy! I do one color at a time. I go through the pattern row by row and highlight the symbol. Then as I stitch them I blacken out with a sharpie. By the time I am finished most of the sheets are completely filled in.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

shelleymaree said:


> That is just beautiful. I admire all your cross stitch and remember you once mentioned that you do all of one colour first, my cross stitch efforts have been working in from the middle out. Have been looking at patterns as have not done any for a few years and will attempt your way, you have inspired me to order that pattern!


Thank you! I hope you like blues! And there are three colors on there that only have one stitch! And a few with less than 20! That is the beauty of highlighting the current color. I eventually learn where the colors are and will mark the small ones with a different highlighter. Works for me!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

String Queen said:


> You do such beautiful cross stitching.


Thank you! :sm11:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you! Have you posted any of your work yet?


Yes I have but only on the tea party section. Will re post for you to take look on this thread.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes I have but only on the tea party section. Will re post for you to take look on this thread.


Thank you! Look forward to seeing them.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here you are some of my work. Most were gifts except cat one and the hat lady.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

The bad Faerie from Mystic Stitch.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Working currently on this one.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here you are some of my work. Most were gifts except cat one and the hat lady.


Those birth announcement are really cute. Fabulous projects!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> The bad Faerie from Mystic Stitch.


Love that Fairy! She is beautiful.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Working currently on this one.


Another beauty! Thanks for sharing.

They do make great gifts, don't they?!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Those birth announcement are really cute. Fabulous projects!


Thank you, the birth ones were given to the children at Christmas just passed. I love the way you do your stitching, might do likewise. I do mark my chart as each part is done. I also mark the fabric per stitch with a pencil so I know where am at. I like how you set it up with threads marking the grid too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Love that Fairy! She is beautiful.


She is quite intriguing, her wicked eyes seem to watch you lol!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I started this lovely project in August of 2016. Finished maybe 6 colors. Then when we decided we were definitely selling the house and moving, this was put on the back burner. Knitting is much easier to pick up and put down when packing/unpacking, etc. Didn't get started back on it until November of 2017, and finished it this afternoon! Yippee!
> 
> It has 77 colors, most are a shade of blue. Believe me, there are many shades of blue to pick from!
> 
> ...


JanetLee, I didn't think I would ever see a more beautiful piece than the bald eagle which was absolutely outstanding! However this one is so interesting and so beautifully done. Our seniors group has 4 who do beautiful cross stitch. I showed them your eagle and they thought it was wonderful. This one is very interesting and your work is perfect. I like this one but that eagle really spoke to me.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I've done a lot of CCS in my time so I appreciate the effort involved with a project like this. Beautiful work. I, too, hope you keep this for yourself. It will look lovely after it's washed, pressed, mounted and framed (I realize framing costs a small fortune these days) and hung on your wall. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Another beautiful piece of artwork Janet Lee , stunning


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Love it!!
I still have a crosstitch work waiting!!! It´s like you said! A knit or crochet is easier !!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, the birth ones were given to the children at Christmas just passed. I love the way you do your stitching, might do likewise. I do mark my chart as each part is done. I also mark the fabric per stitch with a pencil so I know where am at. I like how you set it up with threads marking the grid too.


I used to mark the individual stitches when I first started many years ago. I started the threads when I designed and then stitched my Labyrinth. It was interesting keeping track of the circles.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> She is quite intriguing, her wicked eyes seem to watch you lol!


I have a wolf that does that. Neat to see it happen.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> JanetLee, I didn't think I would ever see a more beautiful piece than the bald eagle which was absolutely outstanding! However this one is so interesting and so beautifully done. Our seniors group has 4 who do beautiful cross stitch. I showed them your eagle and they thought it was wonderful. This one is very interesting and your work is perfect. I like this one but that eagle really spoke to me.


Thank you, Shirley! The Eagle is one of my favorites also. This one did speak to me, but not as strongly as the Eagle or some of the wolves I have done.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

blawler said:


> I've done a lot of CCS in my time so I appreciate the effort involved with a project like this. Beautiful work. I, too, hope you keep this for yourself. It will look lovely after it's washed, pressed, mounted and framed (I realize framing costs a small fortune these days) and hung on your wall. Aloha... Bev


Thank you, Bev. It has been washed, etc. Now I just need to decide about the frame and mat.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another beautiful piece of artwork Janet Lee , stunning


Thank you. :sm01:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

grma16 said:


> Beautiful job.


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I used to mark the individual stitches when I first started many years ago. I started the threads when I designed and then stitched my Labyrinth. It was interesting keeping track of the circles.


This why I love this site, we learn so much from likeminded folks????
Mid afternoon Sunday here downunder New Zealand, need to leave my mermaid and grab a coffee, my eyes need a break.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

cerdeirocas said:


> Love it!!
> I still have a crosstitch work waiting!!! It´s like you said! A knit or crochet is easier !!


Thank you! What are you working on?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> This why I love this site, we learn so much from likeminded folks????
> Mid afternoon Sunday here downunder New Zealand, need to leave my mermaid and grab a coffee, my eyes need a break.


The time difference from me to you is interesting. Not sure where you live in relation to Lurker2, (Julie) but she is one day ahead and three hours behind me! Makes sense to me..... :sm17:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> The time difference from me to you is interesting. Not sure where you live in relation to Lurker2, (Julie) but she is one day ahead and three hours behind me! Makes sense to me..... :sm17:


Julie lives 3 streets away from me. We met up via KP. Someone posted a topic 3 years ago asking if we had Scottish ancestors, I replied and so did she, turns out our ancestors came from same village in Scotland. We pm then met up, and have a very good friendship. Meant to be huh!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful! You are very talented


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie lives 3 streets away from me. We met up via KP. Someone posted a topic 3 years ago asking if we had Scottish ancestors, I replied and so did she, turns out our ancestors came from same village in Scotland. We pm then met up, and have a very good friendship. Meant to be huh!


That is fantastic! Love the way life works out sometimes.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

mea said:


> Beautiful! You are very talented


thank you! ... :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is fantastic! Love the way life works out sometimes.


I think our ancestors had a hand in us getting together somehow lol!! Julie and I are very different in many ways, lifestyle circumstances, political views, but we get on really well in spite of that. Seeing her fabulous work for real is such a treat, she has a huge talent which always amazes me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I think our ancestors had a hand in us getting together somehow lol!! Julie and I are very different in many ways, lifestyle circumstances, political views, but we get on really well in spite of that. Seeing her fabulous work for real is such a treat, she has a huge talent which always amazes me.


I have the Scottish/Irish ancestors also. With a maiden name of Lindsay, I thank that is to be expected.

Yes, Julie has some very lovely work. Especially her Guernseys! Wow!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I have the Scottish/Irish ancestors also. With a maiden name of Lindsay, I thank that is to be expected.
> 
> Yes, Julie has some very lovely work. Especially her Guernseys! Wow!


Are you a fan of Outlander? I'm obsessed with it, especially as my clan is Murray which plays a big part in the story. 
Julie's guernseys are legend!!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Amazing work!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Are you a fan of Outlander? I'm obsessed with it, especially as my clan is Murray which plays a big part in the story.
> Julie's guernseys are legend!!


Yes I am, but cannot get it anymore. Way out in the boonies it is not available. Such is life. I hope it eventually gets on Amazon or some such thing and then I will be able to watch it.

And they are lovely, lucky folks who get them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KittyMomma said:


> Amazing work!


Many thanks! :sm01:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes I am, but cannot get it anymore. Way out in the boonies it is not available. Such is life. I hope it eventually gets on Amazon or some such thing and then I will be able to watch it.
> 
> And they are lovely, lucky folks who get them.


Bummer! Great talking to you. Cheers.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful beautiful work


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nanamel14 said:


> Beautiful beautiful work


Thank you!


----------



## geezee (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm new here. A retired geezer in fla. I don't knit but do crochet. I have been a "fly on the wall" here for sometime. Your cross stitch posting of blue eagle is stunning work and motivated me to finally register and share. Last year Mystic Stitch had for a limited time 2 free patterns. I chose Grey Wolf. Its large (27 pages). I get lost too easily doing one color at a time so I devised a different method of attack. I discovered those fridge magnet ads that come on the cover of the new phone book stick well to an old cheap cookie sheet. I place them so only one box of 100 stitches show at a time so I know where I am at a glance. I finish one box at a time. I have been carrying the active colors along. If there are more of those in an adjacent block, I drag that color around the edge to the front side and stick it through a scrap of paper with the symbol written. If there aren't any more nearby, I retire it by dragging it past the next ten-stitch area and come up somewhere there before snipping it off. That way the tail gets anchored automatically by the next rows. A piece of pool noodle cut down lengthwise into quarters hold the retired color and label for later. Restart is handled same way as finish. Leave a tail that will be anchored by the next box. I have completed the moon and am on page 5 of night sky. I have had at35 colors going at once. So far it seems to be working. Love doing it. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Aleida (Sep 16, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

So great that you diligently worked to figure out a way to make it work for you, then to share your hard work with us!

Welcome to KP College, as someone just named us.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

geezee said:


> I'm new here. A retired geezer in fla. I don't knit but do crochet. I have been a "fly on the wall" here for sometime. Your cross stitch posting of blue eagle is stunning work and motivated me to finally register and share. Last year Mystic Stitch had for a limited time 2 free patterns. I chose Grey Wolf. Its large (27 pages). I get lost too easily doing one color at a time so I devised a different method of attack. I discovered those fridge magnet ads that come on the cover of the new phone book stick well to an old cheap cookie sheet. I place them so only one box of 100 stitches show at a time so I know where I am at a glance. I finish one box at a time. I have been carrying the active colors along. If there are more of those in an adjacent block, I drag that color around the edge to the front side and stick it through a scrap of paper with the symbol written. If there aren't any more nearby, I retire it by dragging it past the next ten-stitch area and come up somewhere there before snipping it off. That way the tail gets anchored automatically by the next rows. A piece of pool noodle cut down lengthwise into quarters hold the retired color and label for later. Restart is handled same way as finish. Leave a tail that will be anchored by the next box. I have completed the moon and am on page 5 of night sky. I have had at35 colors going at once. So far it seems to be working. Love doing it. Hope this helps someone.


Sounds like a method. Glad it works for you. Do you have a picture?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Aleida said:


> Beautiful


Thanks!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie lives 3 streets away from me. We met up via KP. Someone posted a topic 3 years ago asking if we had Scottish ancestors, I replied and so did she, turns out our ancestors came from same village in Scotland. We pm then met up, and have a very good friendship. Meant to be huh!


Fan, I lived on Stanmore Bay Road in Whangaparaoa for 4 years in 1969 . I loved the Hibiscus coast. New Zealand is a wonderful place and so different from Canada. Julie is a friend from the Tea Party and we talk on the phone quite often. She taught her sweaters on one or two of the workshops when they were open.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janet Lee I hope you will continue showing your outstanding work!! It is wonderful when you achieve what you did with the eagle as he (as you say) looks right at you. I love this latest one too but it was the first time I watched your work with the different pictures. It was an adventure for me to see him come to life!! Shirley


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Fan, I lived on Stanmore Bay Road in Whangaparaoa for 4 years in 1969 . I loved the Hibiscus coast. New Zealand is a wonderful place and so different from Canada. Julie is a friend from the Tea Party and we talk on the phone quite often. She taught her sweaters on one or two of the workshops when they were open.


Hi there nice to meet you. I lived on the shore in the 60s, been to Stanmore Bay often back then. We lived in Browns Bay.


----------



## geezee (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks so much for reply. I do have picture but couldn't figure how to post from i phone. I don't know where to find a browser button. Your work is awesome! Do you stitch those red threads in and how do you get them out again? Or do you leave them? Never seen that done. Very cool


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

geezee said:


> Thanks so much for reply. I do have picture but couldn't figure how to post from i phone. I don't know where to find a browser button. Your work is awesome! Do you stitch those red threads in and how do you get them out again? Or do you leave them? Never seen that done. Very cool


That is how I put the grid on the aida cloth to match up to the grid on the pattern. I pull it out as I go along.


----------



## geezee (Feb 15, 2018)

I saw it was the grid. I'm surprised it doesn't get caught up in the stitches. Do you cut that section out just before it gets up to the line?


----------



## geezee (Feb 15, 2018)

Yes. After looking closer on the grid lines I see that now. Thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

geezee said:


> Yes. After looking closer on the grid lines I see that now. Thanks


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

A beautiful piece. I'm just getting back into CCS and looking forward to finishing my first piece.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

gmarie said:


> A beautiful piece. I'm just getting back into CCS and looking forward to finishing my first piece.


Thank you. :sm01:

I go today to pick it up from the framers. Hopefully it looks good! I am not as good as hubby at picking out frames and I did this one by myself.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

looks very nice, lots of time and work, but beautiful.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gundi2 said:


> looks very nice, lots of time and work, but beautiful.


Thank you! I am slowly getting used to seeing it on the way. Starting to look all right to me.


----------

